# sevcon controllers



## muffildy (Oct 11, 2011)

So what is the verdict for sevcon controllers? are they higher quality than kelly controllers?
What motors does the calibrator tool come with presets for? 
Is it possible to get a loaner calibrator from someone here if i go with that controller?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

muffildy said:


> So what is the verdict for sevcon controllers?


I used a couple dozen of the Sevcon MilliPak SepEx units a few years back and never had a quality issue or failure.



> are they higher quality than kelly controllers?


No comment 



> What motors does the calibrator tool come with presets for?


None, to my knowledge. The calibrator or PCpak just allowed you to monitor and set parameters.



> Is it possible to get a loaner calibrator from someone here if i go with that controller?


Unknown. You need to work out those details with dealer from whom you purchase the Sevcon.

I was doing the engineering for a small company and also the install of the electric drives. I liked the Sevcon product and quality and performance. 

I no longer have the PCpak. I came across a PowerPak I was trying to use. I borrowed a calibrator. It wouldn't communicate. It needed a firmware upgrade. These controllers and proprietary calibrators and/or PC dongals are fashioned for the OEMs and not the DIYers. Sevcon isn't the only one doing this. Curtis does also. And you will be hard pressed to get any technical assistance from them. So make sure your dealer can provide what you need before you part with the cash.


----------



## Zak650 (Sep 20, 2008)

muffildy said:


> So what is the verdict for sevcon controllers? are they higher quality than kelly controllers?
> What motors does the calibrator tool come with presets for?
> Is it possible to get a loaner calibrator from someone here if i go with that controller?


Check in with Thunderstruck motors, they're the best!


----------



## muffildy (Oct 11, 2011)

does the calibrator have an in depth manual or an online how to someplace?

oh, and does anyone know a place that sells the gen4 size 10?


----------



## rgengineer (Sep 11, 2012)

There is a guy up in northern california that sells multiple controller companies to the average guy as well as the motors and I think he sells programmers for them too.

His name is Raul and the company name is Electric Motor Sport. The number is _(510) 250-7958 _


----------



## muffildy (Oct 11, 2011)

i saw that website, as well as the electric motor depot website, but neither of those websites list the size 10 controller on their websites as available.

I was told in a previous thread that overvolting a pmac-ds is the way to go for using it, and to avoid using high amps as this causes the motor to overheat.
The gen4 g8055 looks like its designed for 80v battery nominal and 39.1-116v operational voltage. I assume that means that it will run the motor at 116v from an 80v battery pack? or does it mean i can connect at most a 116v pack and it will only put out at most 80v to the motor?

Thats kind of why i was interested in the size 10 - its supposedly capable of 50-800v nominal with 200amp continuous 400 peak. So i could overvolt to around 144v and get the same power.


----------



## Zak650 (Sep 20, 2008)

What motor are you trying to drive with the controller?


----------



## muffildy (Oct 11, 2011)

the pmac-ds
http://www.electricmotorsport.com/store/ems_ev_parts_motors_pmac-ds.php


----------



## Zak650 (Sep 20, 2008)

And what vehicle?


----------



## muffildy (Oct 11, 2011)

we have decided to convert an mg midget; intend to make it more aerodynamic however.


----------



## Zak650 (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm putting two ME0913 motors driven by two sevcon G8035 controllers in a Super Beetle but it's not on the road yet. I seriously doubt that one of these will drive that car regardless of which controller you put on it. If I were you I'd look at the AC35 and Curtis system. There are used AC35s out there.

If you want to get an idea of what one ME0913 is capable of look at Zero motorcycles, an electric motorcycle in production that uses that motor. 

If you want to see what a severely modified version can do look at Ripperton racing in the motorcycle section.


----------



## muffildy (Oct 11, 2011)

its not going to be the sole drive of the vehicle.
Its going to be a hybrid; the electric motor is mainly there to assist with acceleration, EV only range and the ability to go faster than the torque of the diesel will allow.
Its going to use a kubota z602 as well.
If the acceleration is still too weak after the conversion using the diesel and the pmac-ds then i will consider using 2 of the pmac-ds.

At this point im mainly concerned with finding a suitable controller to take full advantage of the motor. I want a controller that can do either 96v 600 amps or one that can do higher volts at lower amps so i can overvolt the motor.
Im not sure if the g8055 is capable of running the motor at 96v and its 2 min limit is 550 amps at the 80v nominal. I suspect the controller could do 96v but that the 550 amp rating time of 2min would probably be reduced.


----------



## fb_bf (Jul 6, 2011)

It will be interesting seeing all of that stuffed into a midget. Will it all fit? How do you do a hybrid drivetrain anyway?


----------



## muffildy (Oct 11, 2011)

hooking up the motor and engine with seperate clutches to the trasmission.


----------



## Jozzer (Mar 29, 2009)

muffildy said:


> The gen4 g8055 looks like its designed for 80v battery nominal and 39.1-116v operational voltage. I assume that means that it will run the motor at 116v from an 80v battery pack? or does it mean i can connect at most a 116v pack and it will only put out at most 80v to the motor?


The 80v Gen4 will run at up to 116v (fully charged pack - it will not power the motor at 117v), and will pass full voltage too the motor. I've run them with 28s LiPo before now with no problems - that would equate to 32 LiFePo4 cells in series..
Overvolting motors means over revving them - all motors will fly apart at some point, and any clever manufacturer will have wound his motor to reach maximum safe speed at the rated voltage, so you may not have as much leeway as you'd like for a higher than rated voltage..
A liquid cooled backplate on the controller goes a long way to increasing continuous current ratings..

They are quite hard to set up to run well, unless someone has already worked on that particular motor/controller combo you might end up paying Sevcon to setup for you (very complex setup proceedure).


----------

